# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  جمانة مراد تؤيد مشاهد الإغراء "المبررة درامياً" !!

## الحصن نيوز

قالت الممثلة السورية جمانة مراد أنها تؤيد المشاهد الجريئة في أدوارها إذا ما كانت "مبررة دراميا"، مشيرةً إلى أن هذه الأدوار تعد تجسيداً فعلياً لما يحدث في الواقع.

 وقالت مراد في حوار أجرته معها جريدة "الوطن الكويتية": "سأقول رأيي بمنتهى الصراحة على الرغم من أنني أعلم بأن هذا سيغضب البعض..أنا مع المشاهد الجريئة ما دامت مبررة درامياً مهما كانت جرأتها وحدّتها في نقل الواقع! ألا تحدث في الواقع حوادث تحرش كالتي شاهدناها في فيلم الفرح وهناك حالات أكثر من ذلك بكثير تحصل في الشارع مثلاً .

وأضافت: "أنا فنانة وأؤدي الدور الذي يقدمه لي المخرج، وكوني فنانة فأنا أقدم رسالتي للمجتمع بالشكل الذي أراه صائباً".

 وأكدت مراد أن





لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

